# Anybody tried Macphun Snapheal pro



## ErikT (Nov 9, 2014)

On the Macphun website you can download a free trial *snap heal pro* version. http://macphun.com
So far the only message I get is please wait: 





This means I could not try it yet.:(
Maybe somebody has tried it already? Or is very happy with the results?
I would like to know whether it is worthwhile to buy the software or not.


----------



## Macphun Team (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Erik,
This is Ana, from Macphun. We're sorry the free download link wasn't working for you - it worked for us here. Maybe you can try again or try with a different browser? You can also contact us at [email protected] if you need further assistance.
Thank you!


----------



## ErikT (Nov 11, 2014)

Dear Ana,

Thanks for your reply. Yesterday evening I managed to download the trial version. I've tested a few things.
I will post my experiences here as soon as possible.

Erik


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 11, 2014)

Well you get 10/10 for support MacPhun!!


----------



## Macphun Team (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------

